# Undervolting Xeon E3-1545M - Dell Precision 7510



## lokiab (Jun 24, 2022)

Hello

I have a problem with overheat protection of Xeon E3-1545M on my laptop Dell Precision 7510.

I have tried some thermal pastes, and it helped but only for a few weeks.

Maybe I can solve this problem with ThrottleStop.

If i have this settings locked what can I do?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 24, 2022)

Did you check the Lock box?





Try clearing that box, press OK, exit ThrottleStop and then reboot. If you still see the lock icon on the left side then the BIOS is locking the power limits so you cannot adjust them.

Some popular thermal pastes do not work well long term on laptop CPUs. Try using Noctua NT-H2 or a better paste than what you are using now. A good paste will not pump out in a week or two.

If the Dell bios has locked out CPU voltage control in the FIVR window, there is only one way to unlock this setting. If you are not an advanced computer user then trying to unlock CPU voltage control could be dangerous. 









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com


----------



## Shrek (Jun 24, 2022)

lokiab said:


> I have tried some thermal pastes, and it helped but only for a few weeks.



Question for the entire community, which thermal paste lasts longest?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 24, 2022)

Pump out is a real problem for some thermal pastes when used direct die on a laptop CPU. In some markets there are also a lot of counterfeit pastes available. It can take a few tries before you find something that works well.


----------



## lokiab (Jul 20, 2022)

Thank you for  your answers.

Yes, my the BIOS is locking the power limits. I don't unlocked it now.

I tried 4 thermal pastes:

1. GD900 Thermal Grease
Its not good paste, and it sufficed since week or two.

2. I decided to find a better one.
Thermalright TF8
Same old, two weeks, but working temperature smaller then previous pasta.

3. Service center made tests of cooling system and power. Nothing bad.
They used very bad no name paste, and, of course, after week I have same problem.
They limited max power to 5%

4. I read your advice and choose Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut
It was the best working temperature in a calm state (under 50C). I made 30 minute test almost every day, and after 10 days i now i have same problem.

It is interesting, but the laptop turns off correctly, by Windows, not by thermal defense.

Its last graphs in working state.

What is the problem?


----------



## Shrek (Jul 20, 2022)

lokiab said:


> I tried 4 thermal pastes:
> 
> 1. GD900 Thermal Grease
> Its not good pastta, and it sufficied since week or two.
> ...



So, most all pastes you tried fail after a week or two?


----------



## lokiab (Jul 20, 2022)

Shrek said:


> So, most all pastes you tried fail after a week or two?


Yes


----------

